# That hollow door



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Hollow doors are very thin, so I'd not attempt to use any type of anchoring unless you feel an inside support to screw/nail to. The best way we've found is to use a thin steel 'over the door' rack that hangs on the top of the door, and even then, you cannot put TOO much weight on a hollow door that way either. It hangs jackets, etc. nicely enough. They make them in a 'shelf' model too.

DM


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

nopicnic said:


> Should be a simple issue......how do you hang hooks etc. that will hold relatively heavy items onto a hollow door in a bedroom. Will anchors work?


You have 1-1/8" inside so a very short expanding anchor should work. 
You need to drill 3 holes: the 1/4" in the center and two little holes for the spurs that are supposed to dig into the drywall to keep the anchor from spinning.

There is also a costly kind of very hard steel that nails in and expands internally like a 'V' shape when the screw is put in.

The hollow center of the door is randomly filled with stiffening material that may interfere with these anchors opening.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

nopicnic said:


> Should be a simple issue......how do you hang hooks etc. that will hold relatively heavy items onto a hollow door in a bedroom. Will anchors work?


You don't hang heavy objects from a hollow core door.
Hang them someplace else.
Ron


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I hate anything hanging from a door, bathroom door has a little hook for bath robes
It was there when we bought the house
Over the door hangers are all I allow the wife to use
And I don't like them - light stuff only

How heavy is heavy ?


----------



## nopicnic (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. Will not hang heavy stuff, it's my daughter's bedroom where she wants to hang couple of jackets, on one of those planks of wood with several hooks. This wood itself is practically the heaviest thing that will be hanging. Will try one of those small steel anchors and see how it goes.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If you don't care if it's "permanent", I'd suggest adding some construction adhesive and glue it as well.

DM


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If a light coat rack, add a 1/4" x 2" x 18" ? strip of plywood behind and above each end of the wood hook holder. Attach to the top 1" of the door into the top support framing under the outside door skin with wood screws (1"). 

Never use hinge stops to limit door swing on this type door......

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

nopicnic said:


> Thanks guys. Will not hang heavy stuff, it's my daughter's bedroom where she wants to hang couple of jackets, on one of those planks of wood with several hooks. This wood itself is practically the heaviest thing that will be hanging. Will try one of those small steel anchors and see how it goes.


You didn't mention the "plank" before. Whole different scenario. Hollow core doors have a wood perimeter frame. As long as you screw into the wood at the edges, you shouldn't have an issue with the stated hanging items. Just realize that if the door only opens 90 degrees, the items behind the door will push against the wall and constrict the full swing of the door.
Ron


----------



## nopicnic (Jul 10, 2010)

ok thanks, as I suspected the anchor didn't work, will try against perimeter.....no constricting issue and the doorstop is long enough to prevent hooks from hitting wall. Thanks again, will check in a couple days, gotta go.


----------

